# Adequate HP for routing dovetails



## martylich (Jun 25, 2011)

Is 1 3/4 enough HP for routing dovetails on a gig?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marty, 1.5 hp is enough to cut dovetails easily. Keep in mind that you will do more than that with your router. You will find many great methods on the forums for using a router to do most types of jobs. The best deals going are the Craftsman 2 hp combo kit for about $100; and the Bosch 1617EVSK 2.25 hp combo kit at Lowes for $179.


----------



## martylich (Jun 25, 2011)

Tks. Mike. I have a 3 1/4 Hp router on my router table. I'm thinking about getting the Porter Cable 4216 gig, but undecided about what router to get. The Bosch you mentioned is one that I'm considering.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marty, I have owned a pair of 1617's for over 10 years problem free. This year I purchased the new Bosch MRC23EVSK which is like a 1617 on steroids. With slightly more power, LED work lights, a full 3" plunge and the new power bus/trigger switch design that lets you keep both hands on the router at all times I would rate it as a winner. I have a PC 7518 but I have only bothered to use it a couple of times, not out of need for more power than the 1617's have; just because i have it. The Bosch routers are so much easier to make adjustments with. All routers will do the job; it is personal prefference to the feel of the controls that should guide your purchase.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome Marty, i have porter cable 1 3/4 hp on my dovetail jig and it is plenty powerful ...Only drawback is this model does not have speed controlit is a one speed so I will be getting one with variable speed


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a PC 690 1-3/4hp router that I use with my PC dovetail jig. It has more than enough power.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

A great one for most dovetails jigs is the DeWalt 611, you are just going down 3/8" deep the norm you don't need a tank of a router..to put dovetails in place you just need control of the router..
But I do suggest you put the guide back in the rack/box and pickup a dovetail bit with a bearing on it, they are always dead on unlike most guides..most are sold under the name of pattern dovetail bit.  after all that's what you are doing with the dovetail jig.

Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement

Talking about the DeWalt 611,they make a great edge jig for it,
many have have posted ways to make a cir.jig for the router the DW6913 is a great cir.jig you just need to pull off the Alum.block off the edge fence and you have a great one..they come with two types of rods so it will fit almost all routers,if you want to make big cir. just pickup some long rods at the hardware store for a song the norm..(36" long the norm)
One fixture for many jobs.. 


http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW6913...ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323446938&sr=1-4
===


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've used the 611 on several boxes lately, both box joints and dovetailed. The router performed effortlessly on 1/2"-3/4" walnut, sugar maple and curly cherry and lacewood


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I use my Ridgid R2401 Trim Router with my PC dovetail jig also. It doesn't bog down in 1/2" hard woods like Oak or Maple even though I hesitate using it in stock over 1/2 " or 5/8" which is about all I use to begin with. I like it so well I am going to buy 3 more and use 2 for a permanent set up for dovetails and 1 for box joints. I have also made base plates that are wide enough to install a handle on each side rather than holding the router body to guide it.


----------



## D.C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Marty
If you go to Amazon for the Bosch combo it is on sale. Some of the Bosch stuff over $100 is $20 off right now. The Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower combo is now $159 at checkout. Ordered one this morning. Though it was a good buy.


----------



## martylich (Jun 25, 2011)

Mike, it occurred to me when I looked at the Bosch at Loews the other day, that the plunge base handles were a better balanced grip on the tool. The router felt top heavy in the fixed base. I realize a plunge base isn't needed when using a dovetail gig, but why not use it in that configuration if it feels more balanced.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

martylich said:


> Mike, it occurred to me when I looked at the Bosch at Loews the other day, that the plunge base handles were a better balanced grip on the tool. The router felt top heavy in the fixed base. I realize a plunge base isn't needed when using a dovetail gig, but why not use it in that configuration if it feels more balanced.


The plunge base will work fine if you feel more comfortable. Just remember to make sure it is locked in position because if it moves it will ruin the cut. A fixed base does not have this extra movement. A dovetail is a joint you cannot make in increments. It has to be done in one fixed position pass.


----------

